# Duac Gel



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

Got this gel from doctors it contains benzyl paroxide ive got slight acne on chest and back.

Has anyone used it ? if so how many times a day ? did it clear up quickly ect ?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

It's not 2 bad mate I've got a few of them.

Just use it twice a day, because it's got benzyl peroxide it can burn the skin so don't put sh1t loads on and don't put it on constantly. Just morning and night.

Tbh it's a standard pescribed gel from the docs just like say dalacin, retin A is better though.

See how it goes, if it's sh1t maybe try the tablets, though a lot of the tablets are crappy, trimethorpin is a decent one and won't affect the liver enzymes, where as oxytetracycline and minecillin will slightly elevate...


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> I used it for a while, worked well up to a point, couldn't clear the last bti of acne, hence why I'm awating accutance prescription.
> 
> Use twice a day, in morning and before bed. Should start to notice results in a week, and cnosiderable improvement in a few weeks if it is only minor acne.


I was awaiting roaccutane but I think acne I get is more down to bacterial infection rather then acne vulgaris in itself...

Once pescribed augmentin an anti-biotic for clear up of bacterial infections such as acne, ear problem, or in my case when I had an infection in my bile duct it also made my skin crystal clear.


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

ive been using this for months and was told to use once a day and if its dry the skin out too much to moisturize in the morning and apply duac at night.

Dont you guys get really dry skin applying it twice a day?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

chezzer said:


> ive been using this for months and was told to use once a day and if its dry the skin out too much to moisturize in the morning and apply duac at night.
> 
> Dont you guys get really dry skin applying it twice a day?


The whole point is to dry the skin, that is why the benzyl perox is in it and thats the effect, to dry the skin to stop the sebum regenerating.


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> The whole point is to dry the skin, that is why the benzyl perox is in it and thats the effect, to dry the skin to stop the sebum regenerating.


yeh i hear you mate but its dry enough now so if i apply it twice a day i think my skin would get a bit irritable and itchy as it has done previously when ive used too much

i think i will try twice a day but not apply so much as to speak


----------



## flatout.com (Jun 6, 2008)

i used benzyl peroxide 10% gel twice a day as well as antibiotics for 12 weeks and it did clear up. I wouldn't go down the roaccutane route if i was you as its very liver toxic.

sometimes the only answer though mate :-(


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> Mate acne vulgaris is caused by bacterial infection of the pores lol.
> 
> Been waiting ages for my dermatologist appointment, hopefully not too much longer. If i wait like 7 weeks then they tell me I'm not getting it I'll be raging!


No mate I have bacterial infections forming all of the time in my billery tree. This is causing it to outspell onto the skin.


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

ruaidhri said:


> If your face is very dry you can use a little oil free moisturiser. Make sure its oil free. They are quite hard to find. I got a Neutrogena one from Boots for a few quid.


is nivea oil free?

my review date is this month and although im pretty pleased with it, it has not cleared my skin brilliantly.

If i plead my confidence is at a all time low, will they give me the proper stuff?


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

im going on holiday in 13 days gutted to be honest.

ive got a couple of spots on my face aswel im scared its going to turn into acne should i put it on that too ?


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

younglad18 said:


> im going on holiday in 13 days gutted to be honest.
> 
> ive got a couple of spots on my face aswel im scared its going to turn into acne should i put it on that too ?


yes mate get it on. it will dry them out


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

cheers guys fingers crossed


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

do you guys keep it in the fridge?


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

ruaidhri said:


> Probably not. Unless it clearly states it's oil free it won't be.
> 
> And yes, keep it in the fridge.


cheers mate


----------

